# Gerald Wallace...



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

is he going to be ready to start splitting minutes with christie next season?

wallace is a great prospect and has improved significantly since getting into the league. with jimjax probably departing, is wallace going to get more minutes or are those going turk's way? 

christie isn't getting any younger and wallace is only going to get better. how do you think their defensive capabilities will compare next year? 

any and all comments on wallace and his role, trade value, etc are welcome.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

if i was petrie i would try to make time for wallace by trading turkoglu. Hedo is a decent player but wallace has all star potential. Its time for him to start getting minutes.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Wallace will never be anything in this league. Just cause he can jump and make some free throws, that doesn't mean he's an all star


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I disagree with that. I think Gerald Wallace has all-star potential as well. He can do a lot more than just jumping and hit freethrows. I remember time and time again he's come off the bench and give sacramento's offensive some sparks.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Geoff Petrie was on the radio today and he said the only way for the young players to get better is for them to play so does this mean goodbye to Jim Jackson and finally some pt for GWall?


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Wallace will never be anything in this league. Just cause he can jump and make some free throws, that doesn't mean he's an all star


what do you know about him as a player that makes you think he will never be anything in the league ?? for crying out loud he has been in the league for only 2 years dont you think its a little too early to say hes a bust ?? appearantly your lack of intellegiance does not allow you to see he can do more than just jump and make some free throw, are you looking through a glass ball and see the future  what makes you think he will not become an all star in the future ?? he as just as much potential as, lets say, joe johnson, qyntel woods, deshawn stevenson, corey maggette to become an all star, and i dont think you should make a judgement that quick.


----------



## Main.Event (Jun 25, 2003)

^LOL, Is Gerald Wallace your cousin or something?

But seriously, Wallace is a tremendous talent. He would have been a top 5 pick if he had coming directly out of high school, so it's obvious that he's got a ton of potential. Everyone knows about his phenomenal physical gifts, now he just needs to improve his jumpshot and gain some experience - which will come from playing. He's only 22... so he has plenty of time to develop and has a great group of veterans surrounding him in Sactown.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Main.Event</b>!
> ^LOL, Is Gerald Wallace your cousin or something?
> 
> But seriously, Wallace is a tremendous talent. He would have been a top 5 pick if he had coming directly out of high school, so it's obvious that he's got a ton of potential. Everyone knows about his phenomenal physical gifts, now he just needs to improve his jumpshot and gain some experience - which will come from playing. He's only 22... so he has plenty of time to develop and has a great group of veterans surrounding him in Sactown.


no gerald wallace aint my cousin, i just dont agreed with his idiotic comment on gerald wallace, and a top 5 pick had he come directly out of high school ?? dude, you must be high on SOMETHING :laugh: he wasnt even a top 10 pick when he came out of alabama in his freshmen year how would you expect him to be a top 5 pick had he come out from high school when he was even more unpolished and less skilled as a player ??
all the talents around sac town will help him to develop into a very useful role player, an all star role player that is, high flying dunking swingman in the mold of richard jefferson !!!!!!!


----------



## Main.Event (Jun 25, 2003)

^I was joking about the cousin thing dude. And yes, Wallace was considered to be a high lottery pick coming out of HS. Everyone was blown away with his athleticism and he was giving serious thought to making the jump right away. It was only once he started to struggle at 'Bama, even ending some games on the bench... did his stock really drop.


----------



## Dime Fa Shizzle (Jun 9, 2003)

i think hes better than Dmiles...plus gdub hasnt been injured like miles....he's learnin the game, and he's learnin good. Turk has to be traded. Id rahter keep JJAX than christie.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Wallace will never be anything in this league. Just cause he can jump and make some free throws, that doesn't mean he's an all star


lol yes it does. Heres why.

he can jump, he is a great athlete with good quickness, and speed. Hence he has the tools to be a good defender in this league with some practice. He can use his athletisism to get to the foul line also.

Good foul shooter u say? Well this shows that he has good shooting mechanics. And that in the future could extend his range on his jumper. Once again with practice

im not saying wallace will be a good player. im just saying that he has all the tools to be a good player. and all the tools to become an allstar. Anyone can become anything. You never know wat the future holds. Just ask tracy macgrady.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> lol yes it does. Heres why.
> ...


Good post shaza. You mentioned all his physical abilities that could make him something special. I am curious, however, about whether he has that mentality? Anyone knows his work ethic or any other mental part of his game?


----------

